# Blue roses?



## Merelfantasy (Nov 16, 2013)

I've been trying forever to get blue roses. I have red roses which have originated from orange/purple roses. What's the deal, why can't I manage to get blue roses?


----------



## tigereyes86 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm the same.  I hope when my Emporium opens tomorrow that I'll have more luck with fertiliser...   It's one of the hardest ones to grow for me.  (And purple tulips lol)


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 16, 2013)

I never found out how to breed those. Just was lucky that a friend gave me 2


----------



## J087 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Blue* roses are made with *Purple *and *Black*.

*Black *roses are made from 2 *Red *roses.
*Purple *roses are made from 2 *White *roses.


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 16, 2013)

Me too, Cook1e ^^ But there's only like a 5% chance of getting blue roses from hybrid red roses. You could also attempt pink x purple or red x orange. Source  here


----------



## tigereyes86 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have all those combos set up too as I'd heard the different ways of getting blues, I have hybrid reds, purples with blacks, reds with oranges, pinks with oranges and hybrid reds near those too for good measure!  No joy so far, but will keep them there.  Will add pinks to the purples too now as that's new for me.


----------



## J087 (Nov 16, 2013)

Is there any proof that this "hybrid red" even exists? I think it's made up by someone who happened to get a regular red rose from a  hybrid combination and than woke up one day to find a blue rose in town.


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 16, 2013)

According to the 'Hybrid Wizard' there's like a 5% chance of them spawning, slightly more with fertilizer. Someone was nice enough to let me have a pair as they were resetting.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Nov 16, 2013)

Alright! I'll try black x purple then! Thanks a lot you guys!


----------



## Puffifish (Nov 16, 2013)

I put all my purple and orange flowers in one place, and sometimes I would fine a red flower in one of the empty spaces amid the orange and purple flowers. I then transfer them to another empty spot in a cross pattern. So far I got 3 blue roses spawning in that hybrid red patch, and none from the bed of normal red roses. I would say hybrid red roses do exist, from my experience.


----------



## Swiftstream (Nov 16, 2013)

my blue roses are breeding like wildfire. I get at least 3 or 4 daily if i water my patch. {if you're having trouble you can buy 2 from another user and breed using those.


----------



## Twisk (Nov 16, 2013)

I noticed that hybrid red roses can produce purple roses, orange roses, pink roses, and black roses, so at least while waiting for blue roses, you might get some other rose hybrids along the way.  And I don't think that regular red roses could produce all those different kinds of rose hybrids, so it's probably a sign you're doing something right if you're getting those variety of rose hybrids from your hybrid red roses patch. Just keep watering the patch everyday and use fertilizer if you have access to it. And if you keep a purple+orange roses patch as well, you can also keep growing hybrid red roses and add more and more to your hybrid red roses patch.


----------



## mizukitty (Nov 16, 2013)

here is confirmation that there is only one type of red rose in new leaf. since blue roses are just really rare, i guess a lot of people assumed you had to breed offspring red roses only to make blue roses. but this is false, they're just THAT rare.

also, bidoof crossing has quite a few errors on his blog. he says orange and yellow roses make only orange, but mine spawned a yellow rose when i bred them. his blog also says you can plant bamboo next to bamboo like bushes, but this isn't the case..


----------



## J087 (Nov 16, 2013)

mizukitty said:


> here is confirmation that there is only one type of red rose in new leaf. since blue roses are just really rare, i guess a lot of people assumed you had to breed offspring red roses only to make blue roses. but this is false, they're just THAT rare.



Thank you for that link to clear up the situation concerning the supposed "hybrid" red rose.


----------



## Twisk (Nov 16, 2013)

mizukitty said:


> here is confirmation that there is only one type of red rose in new leaf. since blue roses are just really rare, i guess a lot of people assumed you had to breed offspring red roses only to make blue roses. but this is false, they're just THAT rare.
> 
> also, bidoof crossing has quite a few errors on his blog. he says orange and yellow roses make only orange, but mine spawned a yellow rose when i bred them. his blog also says you can plant bamboo next to bamboo like bushes, but this isn't the case..



Oh that's really interesting. It isn't just Bidoof Crossing that had the information about "hybrid red roses", but also Thonky and other online guides, plus widespread word-of-mouth on forums and such. I'm left feeling a little bewildered and misled. xP But thank you!


----------



## J087 (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't mean to go off-topic, but many pokemon red/blue/yellow players probably remember that myth about the mysterious car at the dock of the S.S. Anna, which was rumoured to contain Mew. It ended up being nothing (although Mew could be caught somewhere else due to a glitch).

When something is so difficult to obtain many will believe anything that they are told. The same can be said about these "hybrid" red roses. If they were real why wouldn't they have been mentioned in the official game guide?


----------



## Twisk (Nov 16, 2013)

J087 said:


> I don't mean to go off-topic, but many pokemon red/blue/yellow players probably remember that myth about the mysterious car at the dock of the S.S. Anna, which was rumoured to contain Mew. It ended up being nothing (although Mew could be caught somewhere else due to a glitch).
> 
> When something is so difficult to obtain many will believe anything that they are told. The same can be said about these "hybrid" red roses. If they were real why wouldn't they have been mentioned in the official game guide?



There have been comparable myths in the AC games too, like a rumor that you could somehow get a pet dog in AC:WW. But the widespread information about hybrid red roses in (typically reliable) online guides like Thonky seemed believable to me, unlike silly myths like that. I don't have any physical game guides so I tend to rely on online ones like these.  And the physical ones have been known to have errors too.

I can still vouch with certainty that my so-called "hybrid red roses patch" (red roses spawned from orange+purple) produced purple, orange, pink, and black roses. Can regular red roses really spawn all those different colors??  If so, I guess it's a really great flower to have for breeding purposes...


----------



## J087 (Nov 16, 2013)

Twisk said:


> I can still vouch with certainty that my so-called "hybrid red roses patch" (red roses spawned from orange+purple) produced purple, orange, pink, and black roses. Can regular red roses really spawn all those different colors??  If so, I guess it's a really great flower to have for breeding purposes...



Well red's are used in most of the rose hybrids so in theory it could spawn because they have the red genes. Or it might have been a new flower that just so happened to bloom in a hybrid-breeding field. Only someone who bred 100 blue roses from non-blue roses would know I guess.


----------



## lea (Nov 16, 2013)

J087 said:


> *Blue* roses are made with *Purple *and *Black*.
> 
> *Black *roses are made from 2 *Red *roses.
> *Purple *roses are made from 2 *White *roses.



Did you actually make some yourself that way? 
Or are you quoting another source? 
Because there are so many different instructions out there, but I have never been able to talk to anyone who was successful themselves without getting some somewhere else first.
So I'm hoping that actually worked for you, and then I'll try it. I've tried following so many different instructions.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Puffifish said:


> I put all my purple and orange flowers in one place, and sometimes I would fine a red flower in one of the empty spaces amid the orange and purple flowers. I then transfer them to another empty spot in a cross pattern. So far I got 3 blue roses spawning in that hybrid red patch, and none from the bed of normal red roses. I would say hybrid red roses do exist, from my experience.



Thanks you, thank you, thank you! Finally someone who actually spawned their own blue roses!!!!


----------



## Bon (Nov 16, 2013)

I'd just like to mention that I got my first blue rose today. It spawned from *two pink roses!* I have a separate beach where I only breed pink roses, so there is no way there were any other kinds in the loop.


----------



## lea (Nov 16, 2013)

Bon said:


> I'd just like to mention that I got my first blue rose today. It spawned from *two pink roses!* I have a separate beach where I only breed pink roses, so there is no way there were any other kinds in the loop.



That is so cool!!!


----------



## Puffifish (Nov 16, 2013)

Woahh o: I never heard of pink+pink combinations before! I definitely gotta try it sometimes o: 

Congrats by the way!


----------



## lea (Nov 16, 2013)

Puffifish said:


> I put all my purple and orange flowers in one place, and sometimes I would fine a red flower in one of the empty spaces amid the orange and purple flowers. I then transfer them to another empty spot in a cross pattern. So far I got 3 blue roses spawning in that hybrid red patch, and none from the bed of normal red roses. I would say hybrid red roses do exist, from my experience.



I am trying your way, and will see what happens.  
I really hope it works!


----------



## Puffifish (Nov 16, 2013)

Good luck  I find that it gets easier as you get more blue roses, somehow the chance of a second blue rose popping up increases when you include your first blue ros? into the breeding formation. 

Oh and, to avoid villagers from planting random flowers on your breeding patch, you could plant them on the beach. They don't plant anything there at all hahah.


----------



## lea (Nov 16, 2013)

Puffifish said:


> Good luck  I find that it gets easier as you get more blue roses, somehow the chance of a second blue rose popping up increases when you include your first blue ros? into the breeding formation.
> 
> Oh and, to avoid villagers from planting random flowers on your breeding patch, you could plant them on the beach. They don't plant anything there at all hahah.



 Yes, thats great. Thats where I've been planting them.  
I know I could just buy a couple and grow from them, but I really want to spawn my own this time.  This is my second town, in my first I gave up and grew them from one I was given.
 But it would be soooooooo nice this time to get them to grow from scratch.


----------



## Bon (Nov 16, 2013)

I realized last week I had like 6 blue roses in my main from people I've given villagers to, that they tipped me... So I started breeding them and I have LOADS there now xD


----------



## lea (Nov 16, 2013)

Bon said:


> I realized last week I had like 6 blue roses in my main from people I've given villagers to, that they tipped me... So I started breeding them and I have LOADS there now xD



Yes, they grow nice and fast once you get some, don't they?


----------



## Bon (Nov 16, 2013)

lea said:


> Yes, they grow nice and fast once you get some, don't they?



Yeah, once you pair up a couple they spawn like bunnies. I did that with my black roses and I have LOADS owo


----------



## lea (Nov 16, 2013)

Right now I took away alllllll the flowers from my town except the roses. 
I'm getting tons of black and purple. 
A few pink, but I haven't been watering the pink. Maybe I should start.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Nov 16, 2013)

Puffifish said:


> Good luck  I find that it gets easier as you get more blue roses, somehow the chance of a second blue rose popping up increases when you include your first blue ros? into the breeding formation.
> 
> Oh and, to avoid villagers from planting random flowers on your breeding patch, you could plant them on the beach. They don't plant anything there at all hahah.



Actually they can plant flowers on the beach. It doesn't happen often, though. And I think they only do it if there are other flowers growing there. I've seen it happen, but only once. Dizzy did that thinking emote and plopped down a flower, so for once I'm absolutely certain about something 

About the blue roses... I'm not totally convinced that they can spawn from regular red roses, but it might not need to be red roses. Maybe they can spawn from any hybrid with the appropriate ancestry (the pink+pink example earlier)? Maybe also normal red roses, but I need more convincing before I believe anything. Even employees of Nintendo can be wrong about a Nintendo game, so I'm not taking it as gospel.


----------



## Bon (Nov 16, 2013)

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Actually they can plant flowers on the beach. It doesn't happen often, though. And I think they only do it if there are other flowers growing there. I've seen it happen, but only once. Dizzy did that thinking emote and plopped down a flower, so for once I'm absolutely certain about something
> 
> About the blue roses... I'm not totally convinced that they can spawn from regular red roses, but it might not need to be red roses. Maybe they can spawn from any hybrid with the appropriate ancestry (the pink+pink example earlier)? Maybe also normal red roses, but I need more convincing before I believe anything. Even employees of Nintendo can be wrong about a Nintendo game, so I'm not taking it as gospel.



Makes sense, I think a great deal of my pink roses has a purple parent.


----------



## Sena (Nov 16, 2013)

The fact that grandfather genes are a mechanic in NL flower breeding makes the whole thing more complicated.

I read this whole thread but was unable to determine whether any conclusion was drawn about breeding blue roses.
Has anyone tried the purple and black combination?


----------



## lea (Nov 16, 2013)

Just because someone works for nintendo doesn't mean they know all about the game, lol.
I know I get a ton more hybrids from the so-called nonexistent red hybrids than I do from normal reds. 
I agree with your theory about different hybrids with the right ancestry, that would explain why people seem to get blues from such a wide variety of hhbrids.

I also kind of think some towns are just more predisposed to getting certain hybrids. 
In my first town it took forever to get some of them, like the orange rose, and in my second town they popped up right away.


----------



## Bon (Nov 16, 2013)

Sena said:


> The fact that grandfather genes are a mechanic in NL flower breeding makes the whole thing more complicated.
> 
> I read this whole thread but was unable to determine whether any conclusion was drawn about breeding blue roses.
> Has anyone tried the purple and black combination?



I'm doing this right now, I have 5 bunches that I try to spawn from.


----------



## Twisk (Nov 16, 2013)

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Even employees of Nintendo can be wrong about a Nintendo game, so I'm not taking it as gospel.



I can see your point about that; unless this response came from someone who worked on the hybrid configurations for AC:NL, we might should take what they said with a grain of salt. From the wording of their email response, it sounded like this person didn't know the answer and had to consult someone else (and who knows who they consulted??).



lea said:


> I know I get a ton more hybrids from the so-called nonexistent red hybrids than I do from normal reds.
> I agree with your theory about different hybrids with the right ancestry, that would explain why people seem to get blues from such a wide variety of hhbrids.


Yeah, in the beginning of the game I had lots of regular red roses (from the island tours) grouped together and I watered them everyday. I only got red, pink, and black roses from them. Then later on, once I started up a "hybrid red roses" patch (spawned from purple+orange roses), I started getting purple roses and orange roses (from the grandparents' genes I guess) in addition to pink roses and black roses.

Anyway, I have heard multiple success stories of breeding blue roses from 'hybrid red roses' and I don't think these people are lying, so I think this is as good a way as any to try to get blue roses. In addition to the account from Puffifish in this thread, there were a few accounts written way back in this thread.

I don't know what to think about BlackxPurple. It's in the official guide, apparently, but I haven't personally heard any successful stories about people growing blue roses from that combination in AC:NL. BlackxPurple was the combination that grew blue roses in past games, so it would be an easy error to make in a guide. I don't know, though, maybe BlackxPurple works!


----------



## lea (Nov 16, 2013)

This is a good thread, because we get to talk to people who are spawning blue roses right now, and find out what is working for them, instead of just someone said they heard of someone who.. . . .


----------



## Bon (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, we pretty much know for a fact that genes matter, right? If not, we wouldn't get different results from hybrids and basic flowers - which we do. Knowing that, we should definitely disregard the "official nintendo mail", because while it's not "different items" per se, hybrids give us different results.


----------



## lea (Nov 22, 2013)

Okay, after I gave up and quit trying, I finally grew blue roses in my town!  They grew from a patch of black roses that I kept watering. There were a couple of purple roses on the far side of the patch, so that could have had some impact, but I wasn't watering the purple ones at all, only the black ones. Blue Roses!!!! . Yayyyyy!!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw, I had been trying the black and purple combination for ages without results. It was only after I quit watering the purple ones and only watered the black ones for about a week and a half that I got the blue rose. I put it away from the others with one black rose on either side, and two days later had another blue rose.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Nov 22, 2013)

Well, now I kind of regret use the red hybrid rose method.
Thanks for posting, lea


----------



## lea (Nov 22, 2013)

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Well, now I kind of regret use the red hybrid rose method.
> Thanks for posting, lea



No, the whole thing is, if you read the thread, people have gotten blue roses from different combinations. Some have gotten them from hybrid reds, some from pinks, etc. And now from black and possibly purple. So there is more than one way to get them.


----------



## woody (Nov 22, 2013)

i am taking no chances

i killed every single flower except for 5 bunches that i will breed blue roses from! 

there are only 10 flowers in my town!


----------



## lea (Nov 22, 2013)

woody said:


> i am taking no chances
> 
> i killed every single flower except for 5 bunches that i will breed blue roses from!
> 
> there are only 10 flowers in my town!



That's what I tried too, for quite awhile. Let us know if it works out for you.


----------



## RubyCherry (Nov 22, 2013)

I got really impatient trying to get blue roses to grow, so I ended up just buying a couple from someone else and breeding more from them.


----------



## Bon (Nov 23, 2013)

I can see two options here; Either blue roses can come from pretty much any combination and are just really rare, or genetics play a huge part...


----------



## monochrom3 (Nov 23, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen.

But really, I just want some clarification that blue roses can be actually spawned from something that isn't hybrid red roses.
I've been trying to get blue roses with the hybrid red roses lately.


----------



## Mookie (Nov 23, 2013)

I've had one blue rose for months, and can't remember where it came from. Finally I separated it and put it next to a red that popped up in the middle of purple roses. They spawned a black yesterday, and a blue this morning.


----------



## woody (Nov 23, 2013)

Bon said:


> I can see two options here; Either blue roses can come from pretty much any combination and are just really rare, or genetics play a huge part...



yes, i was thinking same.  i just randomly picked red and white roses to breed black and purple roses respectively.  however, i know nothing of the pedigree of those red and white roses...


----------



## lea (Nov 23, 2013)

Mookie said:


> I've had one blue rose for months, and can't remember where it came from. Finally I separated it and put it next to a red that popped up in the middle of purple roses. They spawned a black yesterday, and a blue this morning.



Yes, its nice that when you get one, if you separate it with one other rose and water them, you get another blue rose fairly quickly.  And now if you separate your two blue roses, you should have no trouble getting lots more! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



monochrom3 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> But really, I just want some clarification that blue roses can be actually spawned from something that isn't hybrid red roses.
> I've been trying to get blue roses with the hybrid red roses lately.



Pics don't prove anything about flowers. You could stick a blue rose next to a field of orange tulips and take a pic.  
I have no idea what the genetics are in the blacks that spawned it, except that they were at least third or fourth generation black roses. And also, like I said, there were some purple roses next to them, which may or may not have played a part.  All I know is that I got my blue rose, and am totally thrilled!!!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Nov 23, 2013)

I got blue roses from my black and red roses


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Nov 23, 2013)

lea said:


> No, the whole thing is, if you read the thread, people have gotten blue roses from different combinations. Some have gotten them from hybrid reds, some from pinks, etc. And now from black and possibly purple. So there is more than one way to get them.



I did read the whole thing  You're just the first to talk about first hand experiences (convincingly) confirming that you can get them from other hybrids. Though it's entirely possible that I read some of the posts too quickly...


----------



## lea (Nov 23, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I got blue roses from my black and red roses



That's great!!!! . I love hearing about the different ways people get their blue roses!!  
So far in this thread, blue roses have spawned from :
                                                                       : hybrid reds made with purple and orange 
                                                                       : pinks - possibly hybrid pinks 
                                                                       : black roses and possibly affected by purple 
                                                                       : and now black and red!  That's great! 
Did I miss any?


----------



## Dolby (Nov 23, 2013)

J087 said:


> Is there any proof that this "hybrid red" even exists? I think it's made up by someone who happened to get a regular red rose from a  hybrid combination and than woke up one day to find a blue rose in town.



I got a couple hybrid roses from a orange-white rose combination


----------



## Keen (Nov 23, 2013)

Also, I'd like to point out that once you have a pair of blue roses, it's much easier to breed them to get more blue roses


----------



## Feraligator (Nov 23, 2013)

I've been watering my purple and black roses, and I've noticed that a red rose spawns there the next day.

I've put 2 red roses together, so I will now see if I can produce any blue roses.

Blue roses and purple pansies are very rare because I don't think they exist in real life.

Edit: What do silver watering cans do?
I heard a _rumour_ that they help flowers breed hybrids more easily, but I'm not sure about this.
Their old purpose was to revive red turnips, but since they've removed red turnips from New Leaf, what do silver watering cans do now?


----------



## Momi (Nov 23, 2013)

Aaaaa, I've finally got my first pair of blue roses, all by myself. ;u; 

My personal method was the tried-and-true hybrid reds. But it took a long time. >:


----------



## lea (Nov 23, 2013)

Momiji said:


> Aaaaa, I've finally got my first pair of blue roses, all by myself. ;u;
> 
> My personal method was the tried-and-true hybrid reds. But it took a long time. >:



I'm so thrilled for you!!!!!!! . Thats great!!! Yayyyyy!!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Did you make your hybrid reds with purple and orange?


----------



## Momi (Nov 23, 2013)

lea said:


> I'm so thrilled for you!!!!!!! . Thats great!!! Yayyyyy!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Did you make your hybrid reds with purple and orange?



Yes'm, yes'm. 

I used Hybrid Red x Hybrid Red at first, until I got my first blue. Then I did Blue x Hybrid Red until I got the second. ;u;


----------



## lea (Nov 23, 2013)

Yayyyy!!!! Now you can make lots of blue from your pair!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Nov 23, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> Edit: What do silver watering cans do?
> I heard a _rumour_ that they help flowers breed hybrids more easily, but I'm not sure about this.
> Their old purpose was to revive red turnips, but since they've removed red turnips from New Leaf, what do silver watering cans do now?



That's what people say about the silver can. But I honestly can't tell if there's a difference. But whatever, the silver can's area of effect is perfect for my purposes, so I'll keep using it


----------



## lea (Nov 23, 2013)

And gold watering cans water even more. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Instead of house expansions I saved all my bells and bought one. I love it.


----------

